# Deer Memberships 3000 Acre Brooks County Ga. Plantation



## Cduke6687 (Mar 12, 2015)

3000 Acre plantation in Brooks County near Quitman Ga.

100% Club Stands
Food Plots
Min. 3 1/2 Year Old Buck Harvest
Beautiful Main Lodge
50 Acre Bass Lake

Turkey , Quail , Duck & Dove Membeships Available
(Duck Hunts Over flooded Corn)

3.5 Hour Drive from Tampa or Orlando

Deer Memberships $2750 Per Year

Search Facebook for Empress Plantation Hunt Club
for pics & details.

Craig 407-256-4856


----------



## buc101 (Mar 12, 2015)

PM Sent


----------



## 150CLASS (Mar 13, 2015)

could you please pm me basic rules, description of property so I can see it on google earth (or sat map), assume 2 bucks 3 does. I wont shoot anything less than 130". Mainly looking at it for deer/turkey but might be interested in other activities. Anything else you can tell me about it. Thanks


----------



## HIGH COUNTRY (Mar 13, 2015)

*Hunting lease*

Not bad for the area, IF it included overnight use of lodge or cabins.


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2015)

U got opening?


----------



## Chadx1981 (May 18, 2015)

How many guys total? >


----------



## JBhunter4412 (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm interested in the lease, please contact Jimbo @ 407-436-8571


----------

